# Professional blackhead remover on eBay....LOVE IT!!!



## godfreygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought I would share something with all of you who get blackheads like ME (yes....still....at my age). I sent the link to my daughter and granddaughters for this professional item I bought on eBay for ONLY $6.00. 

Here is the link for one of them:

Link

You can also do a "search" for 'blackhead remover' OR 'comedo extractor' and find all sorts of them. I don't BID on them....I found the one that said "Buy It Now" so I wouldn't have to wait.

BUT....this is what the tool does and does NOT. It won't take the place of GOOD skin care. But, use a washrag to soften your pores, place the teeny wire loop right over that nasty blackhead and WHAP.....it's OUT and gone with NO damage to the skin like squeezing them does. I've used mine now just about EVERY day. The other end of it has a VERY sharp point that will gently POP a nasty pimple so you can then NOT squeeze it, but put hot compresses on it so it will go away FAST.

I'm going to try and put a picture of one here (haven't done that before) so you can see what it looks like. Wish me luck on that.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks, Shirley!




I've been wanting to try the loop version.

I purchased an Antoine de Paris blackhead extractor from Bliss Spa at $22+, and ended up sending it back right away! The overall quality of the tool was inexcusable. I developed huge, painful sores on my nose that lasted over two weeks. I didn't leave the house the entire time. It was an awful experience!



I vowed to my husband and myself to leave the tool induced extractions to the professionals, and occasionally use my own two fingers, but I simply must try the loop extractor, first.


----------



## godfreygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

You're welcome Katie! I've had some of the same experiences as you did BEFORE using this professional tool. I'd end up trying to squeeze the ugly thing out only to get a worse case after......because of the pressure I put on the skin under the blackhead. This little tool does NO harm to your face/skin at ALL. 

Remember to put a hot wash cloth on the area first to soften the blackhead. You CAN do it without that, but this just makes it come out super fast. Good luck with it....I know you'll LOVE it!!

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* Thanks, Shirley!



I've been wanting to try the loop version.
I purchased an Antoine de Paris blackhead extractor from Bliss Spa at $22+, and ended up sending it back right away! The overall quality of the tool was inexcusable. I developed huge, painful sores on my nose that lasted over two weeks. I didn't leave the house the entire time. It was an awful experience!



I vowed to my husband and myself to leave the tool induced extractions to the professionals, and occasionally use my own two fingers, but I simply must try the loop extractor, first.


----------



## KittyM (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks a lot Shirley!!!

This might be the thing for me.My skin gets so much damage from squeezing!!

Kristina


----------



## KathrynNicole (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *godfreygirl* I've had some of the same experiences as you did BEFORE using this professional tool. Bliss Spa claims to use the Antoine de Paris blackhead extractor, and I think it's a professional tool, too. I'm not certain if it's considered a professional tool as in dermatologists use it, though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 30, 2005)

I bought something similar at a beauty supply store but i like the one from ebay better. lol


----------



## Marisol (Oct 30, 2005)

Be careful using those blackhead tools. Make sure that you steam your face before using it so that you open up the pores. I was using it and pressing rather hard that it left marks on my skin.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2005)

I have those tools for blackheads, but I don't use it anymore now.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 30, 2005)

I got one from a spa too and it really hurts to use it


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 30, 2005)

Omg It Looks Like A Needle, So Scary Lol, Glad It Worked For U


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have one by Tweezerman. I don't use it too often and when I do, it's usually after I have washed/steamed my face to help open the pores. I find that if I press too hard, I always end up making a mess.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 30, 2005)

i dont understand how a loop will help you get the blackhead out. its not like you can lassoo it away or something. and it doesnt look like you can apply alot of pressure with that thing. its probably better to just squeeze, but wrap a soft cloth around your fingers when you do, that way you dont damage the skin, and make sure you steam your face first.


----------



## glamslam (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* i dont understand how a loop will help you get the blackhead out. its not like you can lassoo it away or something. That's too funny!!!


----------



## godfreygirl (Oct 31, 2005)

*With all due respect my dear, I can tell by your picture that you're still very young. If you want your skin to STAY that young, I would not recommend you squeeze a pimple or blackhead.....no matter WHAT you wrap around your fingers. NO....it's not like you can lasso (not lassoo!) it away. After you either steam your face OR put hot compresses on it, you gently press the wire loop with the very top of it at the edge of a blackhead and gently push. It just pops RIGHT out. IF you steam or compress, you don't end up with ANY mark on your face OR damage to your skin. YES.......your post IS 'cute' and 'funny'........but NOT wise.



I'm 62 and you're not. I've been mistaken many times for my daughter's sister and even my oldest granddaughter's sister and I've not squeezed a pimple or blackhead since my teens. A beautician taught me to steam them when I was about 12 years old.......but I've never had a 'tool' until now. I would just keep cleansing, steaming, cleansing, steaming......etc.....until they/it went away.*

SO, I hope you take the same advice that I've given to my granddaughters.......ages 26, 22 and 18.......to NEVER, NEVER, NEVER squeeze a pimple or blackhead. They respect me, have never done it, and have beautiful complexions.......as does my 43-year-old daughter. It's just a little 'grandmotherly' advice......okay? It's your choice how long you STAY looking young. I don't sell the tools......I was just thrilled to FIND one that actually WORKS so well after all these years.

I'm sorry if I sound 'terse' or 'rude' and maybe I'm being too sensitive, but this post sort of hurt my feelings. I was JUST being informative about something I was excited about. Am I the ONLY 'senior' in these forums? I've LOVED coming here, reading, learning and posting......but sometimes I get the feeling I don't really belong here.





Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* i dont understand how a loop will help you get the blackhead out. its not like you can lassoo it away or something. and it doesnt look like you can apply alot of pressure with that thing. its probably better to just squeeze, but wrap a soft cloth around your fingers when you do, that way you dont damage the skin, and make sure you steam your face first.


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I have one also ...but I don't use it either! Actually ..using Glycolic Acid products ..I haven't needed to use it! Me too Kim! Glycolic Acid products has been a great help to remove blackheads for me.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Me too Kim! Glycolic Acid products has been a great help to remove blackheads for me. Which products do you use, Leony?


----------



## godfreygirl (Oct 31, 2005)

*OH.......thanks kiddo!! You made my DAY!! I LOVE coming here and look at posts at least four times a week....sometimes more if I'm not too busy with work or deadlines. And....know what? It's JUST a number. Some days I feel 25 and others 95......so I think really with our beauty thing here that we're ALL in the same boat.....so to speak. So thank again for making my day!!



*

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Hey WOMAN ..you BETTER believe you belong here! We love reading your advice ..just like any of us that has some ...LOVE IT! I don't think you're the ONLY senior here ..there are others ..then there are some that won't fess up to it! LOL ..and I'm slowly catching up to you (well hell ..everyone is for that matter). 
I for one ..LOVE your posts ..so please keep them coming!


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 31, 2005)

I bought a similar blackhead remover like that at Ulta and I love it.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *godfreygirl* *YES.......your post IS 'cute' and 'funny'........but NOT wise.



I'm 62 and you're not. **....*

*I was just thrilled to FIND one that actually WORKS so well after all these years. **I'm sorry if I sound 'terse' or 'rude' and maybe I'm being too sensitive, but this post sort of hurt my feelings. I was JUST being informative about something I was excited about. *

i didnt mean to offend anyone i was simply expressing my doubts over this product because i wasnt sure how it worked. now that you've explained it though, it does sound like it could work, although my pores are deeply clogged so i dont know how well it would work on me. also, its great that it works for you, and dont let me or anyone else doubting it make u less happy about it. after all, its just an opinion, and it doesnt really matter




oh and also, i do tend to come across a bit egdy at times, but no harm is meant by that, thats just how i am.


----------



## godfreygirl (Nov 1, 2005)

OH......that's okay. I understand. I know you meant no harm and I was just being too sensitive (bad day yesterday). We're all friends here and we all need each other's advice. OH.....and my pores have always been large and get deeply clogged too (HATE that!). I purchased a facial sauna.......the kind you put your face into, a towel over your head, and STEAM away. It has helped my pores SOOOO much (along with some good exfoliates and masks). If you don't have one, it's WELL worth the small investment. Have a GREAT week!!!





Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* i didnt mean to offend anyone i was simply expressing my doubts over this product because i wasnt sure how it worked. now that you've explained it though, it does sound like it could work, although my pores are deeply clogged so i dont know how well it would work on me. also, its great that it works for you, and dont let me or anyone else doubting it make u less happy about it. after all, its just an opinion, and it doesnt really matter




oh and also, i do tend to come across a bit egdy at times, but no harm is meant by that, thats just how i am.


----------



## godfreygirl (Nov 1, 2005)

I think that's wonderful about your mom looking so young!! I love hearing things like that. BUT......you CAN turn it around for yourself too if you keep up with what she's doing. You'll look even better at 40 than you think. I say "*You GO girl!!*" to your mom. OH.......and WHAT is that eye cream she's using!!?? I've noticed some 'creepiness' under mine lately (some late nights




). OH.......and I hope you like the blackhead remover tool as much as I do......good luck.

Originally Posted by *Linab5* Ladies you better not go anywhere! I am 35 and need advice from my age up.



My best advise comes from my Mom who is 69 and I can only dream of having her skin when I am 40! hehehe......We both went to EL counter where she gets her stuff and she talked to the lady about my eyes. The lady said, MAm what you use is good for you because you have no wrinkles under your eyes but she needs something stronger to help with hers. I am the youngest of 6! The eye cream she recommended for me was 70 dollars where my moms was 55. I was proud of how my MOm looks but devastated too!





She started telling what to do since my teens and I never listened! Now I live to buy skin care etc... So please we need experience here!!!!


----------



## cablegiirl (Jul 23, 2007)

I have wondered abou the face steamers before, how often do you steam? What brand do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## sah (Aug 16, 2007)

I can't view the link or the pic.. :-(


----------



## Kristin135 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks. My pores seem to be more of an issue as I age.


----------



## nymphadora (Aug 21, 2007)

ok, speaking of blackheads....

I never thought I had them until I bought a 10x magnifying mirror and looked at the pores on my nose. My nose is a mess because it has large pores, is sun damaged from many burns as a kid, etc. I also had a bad habit, until recently, of going to bed with my makeup on. I looked at my nose and realized that I had stuff there, but that it wasn't obvious because it wasn't black! Squeezing, I ended up with long, white, tendrils of things coming out. I assume that this is the same thing, yet without the dirt mixed in. Now my nose is sore, red, and flaky with dry skin! Any suggestions?


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nymphadora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok, speaking of blackheads....
I never thought I had them until I bought a 10x magnifying mirror and looked at the pores on my nose. My nose is a mess because it has large pores, is sun damaged from many burns as a kid, etc. I also had a bad habit, until recently, of going to bed with my makeup on. I looked at my nose and realized that I had stuff there, but that it wasn't obvious because it wasn't black! Squeezing, I ended up with long, white, tendrils of things coming out. I assume that this is the same thing, yet without the dirt mixed in. Now my nose is sore, red, and flaky with dry skin! Any suggestions?

Give the Oil Cleansing Method a shot. You might be able to (with time), draw out those clogging things from your pores and maintain them cleanly this way. I'm sure there is a huge thread about this somewhere... do a search.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow , your pretty passionate about thia. I've tried it, but it only works on some of mine.


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 15, 2007)

I never knew about such a tool, thanks!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 15, 2007)

this is a super old thread, but i have one of these and i swaer by it

if you absolutly have to "squeeze 'em" use this



it hurts abit sometimes though


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 15, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for posting that.


----------

